# DVR to Network



## Deolman (Aug 7, 2010)

I have searched and searched and have not seen anything that helps. I called and the CSR tried to get me to upgrade, replace my HR20 and get locked in for two more years. I tried email support and that was absolutely a waste of time. All I want to do is VOD and run directv2pc. I do not care for whole home or multi room video.

I tried connecting to my home network to my HR22 using the standard setup with DHCP. I have addresses available but the HR22 would never grab it when the router offered it. With the address staying at 169.x.x.x it would never connect to the network.

I manually inserted an address outside of my DHCP range and here are the results:

Address OK
Mask OK
Gateway OK
DNS OK
Network Connected
Internet Not Connected
22

Result Code 86-432

Mac
00:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

I have put my laptop on the Ethernet cable and had no problems connecting to the network.

I ran a sniffer, told the DVR to connect a couple of times. The sniffer showed two packets from the DVR's assigned address as follows:

192.168.20.205	239.255.255.250	UDP	156	49153	1900
192.168.20.205	239.255.255.250	UDP	165	49169	1900

I am now at a loss as to what to do next.  Can someone please give me some suggestions to try.

TIA


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Re-connect your lap top to the cable connected to the DVR.
Start-run-cmd- At the dos prompt type ipconfig /all <enter>

Write down the ipaddress info and gateway & dns.

Reconnect the cable to the top port in the DVR

Then input that info into your DVR -

and test the connection.

Disable your fire wall?

Should that not work your port on the DVR may be defective.


----------



## John4924 (Mar 19, 2007)

I know this is a little OT, but am looking for a wireless adapter to plug into my HR20 to connect to my wireless router. Any suggestions?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

John4924 said:


> I know this is a little OT, but am looking for a wireless adapter to plug into my HR20 to connect to my wireless router. Any suggestions?


Check DirecTV online:


----------



## John4924 (Mar 19, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Check DirecTV online:


VOS, is there a link you can send me? I cannot seem to get there. Thx
Edit: I found the link, but shows $79.99 ?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

John4924 said:


> VOS, is there a link you can send me? I cannot seem to get there. Thx
> Edit: I found the link, but shows $79.99 ?


Was this the wireless CCK?
$79.99 was for the professional install [wired CCK], but these prices are connected to your account too.


----------



## John4924 (Mar 19, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Was this the wireless CCK?
> $79.99 was for the professional install [wired CCK], but these prices are connected to your account too.


This is what I click on:

*DIRECTV CINEMA™ Connection Kit (Self-Installation)*

And when I add to cart, the prices comes back to 79.99 with free shipping.

You must have something special attached to your account. So the question remains, is there a product from Linksys, Netgear, etc. that I could use that would be cheaper than this? Thanks.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

You must not be holding your mouse right, most folks get the lower price.

You might try calling and see what CSR can do for you.

Here is a trendnet for $29.99.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833156258

A Lynksys for something like $81 in the cart.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833124338

There are more on that site or you can try Amzon or fleabay.

You might also look in the buy,sell and trade section of this forum.

Make sure whatever you get uses an ethernet connection.


----------



## John4924 (Mar 19, 2007)

samrs said:


> You must not be holding your mouse right, most folks get the lower price.
> 
> You might try calling and see what CSR can do for you.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link...I ordered the Trendnet from Newegg...

Just as a follow up, I called Directv CSR, and they told me I had to buy 3 of these [one for each of my DVRs] @ $79.99 each. What is wrong with these people?

EDIT: The reason I am doing this is to use my iPad to watch Directv. My question is, can I watch this from anywhere I am connected to the Internet? Sort of like a slingbox? Or do I have to be in my home?


----------



## Deolman (Aug 7, 2010)

Gee guys, I could really use some help. Surely someone knows what I am doing wrong.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

If you have Whole-Home DVR service on your account, then the CCK Self Install Kit is $31.99.

Deolman, :welcome_s to DBSTalk.com!

Did you reboot your DVR after connecting the ethernet cable? It's best to let these DVRs boot with everything connected. Also please be sure you are using the upper ethernet port if there are two ports on the back of your DVR. The lower port should not be used.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Error code 86 is listed here.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=167420

You might post the make and model of your router.

I use a Dlink DGL-4500. In addition to static ips I also set assigned ports for my HR20/24 to use. Its been up and running for several years with no issues.

There is a good thread on static ips/dhcp and hddvrs located at the top of this forum.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=185688


----------



## Deolman (Aug 7, 2010)

I appreciate all of the assistance.

I am seeing the failure with 2 different routers. I was originally using a Belkin N750. I am currently using a DLink DIR-655. In both instances a laptop connected to the wire will have full internet access. I then in turn connect the cable to the _top_ port on the HR22. I have restored defaults, reset or cold started the DVR - multiple times. The DIR-655 can see the DHCP request and give an offer. The DVR does not seem to accept it. If I tell it to connect, I am told it cannot. If I manually put in the offered address in, I at least have a network connected indication but no internet. I have utilized port forwarding on ports 27177-27178 and and put the DVR in the DMZ list on the router.

If time permits tomorrow, I will attach the same cable to my HR20 and see what if any different results are noticed.

Neither of these DVRs are connected with MRV or WHV. They are connected to the dish only. The only reason I am trying to attach to the internet is for VOD.

Is it possible the reason it won't connect is because I have never had a phone line connected to it? :lol: I'm grasping at straws now.


----------



## Deolman (Aug 7, 2010)

:lol: Well, it's not a phone line issue but it does run through the tests completely with the line connected.

I changed the DNS from the router's address to Google's at 8.8.8.8. I tried to connect and it said the DNS is OK. 

Does anyone have a link to a good packet sniffer I could run on my PC?

Also looking at error code 86, my pc can reach directv.com, but is there a specific IP address the DVR tries to reach that I could ping?

I guess connecting to the HR20 tomorrow is the next avenue of approach unless someone comes up with another suggestion.


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

Deolman said:


> Does anyone have a link to a good packet sniffer I could run on my PC?


Wireshark (wireshark.org)

It will monitor all packets on the network if you wish and then you can filter for the DVR ip address.


----------



## Deolman (Aug 7, 2010)

OK, I am red-faced and thoroughly embarrassed now.  I will preface what I am about to say by reiterating that my laptop worked just fine when I connected it to the cable. In fact, I used it for several hours trying to google a solution.) Good test, right? 

Cut to the chase - I was trying to feed the RJ45 cable through the same access hole my satellite cable was entering my basement from my living room. The RJ45 wouldn't fit. I looked closer at the cable and the wiring did not look correct in the cable. Same at the other end. This was a professional (?) cable with molded connector. The wires are running straight through pin to pin. I found another cable, tried it and lo and behold  it now works. (I really knew better than trouble shoot this way - never, never take anything for granted.)

I want to thank everyone for the assistance rendered. I hope this thread will help shed some light on someone else's problem in the future.

Thank you F1 Fan for the wireshark pointer. I found some bad guys trying to enter my network and they are now locked out.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

SO it sounds like you were using a X-over cable instead of a regular cable. Lots of devices will sense that(like your laptop), and automatically correct for it. Apparently the NIC in the HR2x series isnt one of these devices.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Glad you found the problem! :up:


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Deolman said:


> OK, I am red-faced and thoroughly embarrassed now.  ......


You shouldn't be, I just learned something I didn't know.

Your post might save me some time and frustration in the future.

Thanks.


----------



## zx10guy (Nov 16, 2008)

Deolman said:


> OK, I am red-faced and thoroughly embarrassed now.  I will preface what I am about to say by reiterating that my laptop worked just fine when I connected it to the cable. In fact, I used it for several hours trying to google a solution.) Good test, right?
> 
> Cut to the chase - I was trying to feed the RJ45 cable through the same access hole my satellite cable was entering my basement from my living room. The RJ45 wouldn't fit. I looked closer at the cable and the wiring did not look correct in the cable. Same at the other end. This was a professional (?) cable with molded connector. The wires are running straight through pin to pin. I found another cable, tried it and lo and behold  it now works. (I really knew better than trouble shoot this way - never, never take anything for granted.)
> 
> ...


There's a caveat here about using Wireshark to capture packets. If you are going to do this over wireless, you need to read about the two options to capture wirelessly and what they mean here: http://www.wireshark.org/faq.html#q10.1

If you are looking to capture over a wired connection, you must have either a switch that supports port mirroring and injecting this port mirror at a common choke point where you can be assured you are going to see the traffic you want to see or you must use a hub. I have kept an old Netgear hub around for just this reason even though most of my switches do support port mirroring.


----------



## Deolman (Aug 7, 2010)

The cable wasn't a crossover - remember I said the laptop was using it for several hours. You only use a crossover in instances such as PC to PC not DVR to router. The pins used for signals on the RJ45 jack are 1, 2, 3, and 6. Because of this a cable cannot be run straight through, the wires have to adjusted accordingly so the wires used are in the same pair. I also said the jacks were molded so some manufacturer has caused some widespread grief. (I'll bet I wasn't the first to get this gotcha.) I just did a great job of assuming it was a good cable because it was supposed to be a professional assembly.

Thank you zx10guy for the tip regarding wireshark.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

FYI, Many devices will use a crossover cable just fine now, they "auto-adjust" so it doesnt matter whether you use a crossover or a regular RJ45 cable...some chipsets support it, others dont. All the straight through RJ45 cables I have are labelled crossovers, and they will work as regular cables with the right NIC chipsets that support them.


----------

